# 3 different kinds of Tren... comparison



## Tre (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi, I was wondering if someone can chime in on the basic differences between the 3 of these compounds.

 I have yet to try any kind of 19-nor other than deca.

 Just so anyone can be aware, the 'Tren-Dione' is a PH on a UK site, & it states that is does in fact convert to the real tren, whereas the original PH compound is just a few notches off in the chemical structure. 

'Tren-Dione' (estra-4,9,11-triene-3,17-dione) 
VS. 
PH Tren (19-norandrosta-4-9,diene-3)
VS.
Tren (Enan., Ace, Hex...etc)

I am mainly curious as to how the 'Tren-Dione' would compare to Tren Ace in terms of release time, half-life, & over-all effectiveness regarding a full out bulk.

As a second question I would greatly appreciate being answered; My burning question as to which compound best suites a bulking stack (hypothetically), consisting of Abombs, & Test E.

 I've read up on all the short-term sides, & long-term sides of 19-nor compounds; yet if Tren is anything similar to Deca (@ 500/week) regarding sides, I think I'll be ok; As I have dealt with profuse sweating, & ED effectively enough.)

I keep getting told that tren isn't really fit for a full-out 4-month bulk; also taking into account that I seldom ever exceed 10% BF, aka I can always see the v-line protruding, as well as all 6 bumps, as well as being able to fit a coin (quarter) 85% deep in between each pair of bumps.

(I understand my explanation of my BF % is unorthodox, but I feel that you'll get the picture quite vividly this way.)

 Basically, what I would like to know, is if any of these particular 19-nor compounds would really _truly _benefit the weight gain regarding the entire overall mass obtained within a 4 month period (with the compounds I mentioned above) being followed by a fairly agressive 6-week PCT protocol, _IF_ I wasn't concerned with cutting BF % at all.

Thank you in advance for any potential input.



_~Tre_


----------



## Tre (Mar 14, 2013)

300 people will view this before anyone will give a shred of input.

 *Sigh*


----------



## Tre (Mar 14, 2013)

P.S. I thought a shorter run 8 weeks after my upcoming run would be nice to get a leaner weight gain with the fastest possible rebound following a good, & aggressive pct.

Here in that cycle idea:
Weeks 1-5 or 1-8 DN's M1T 22.5mg, or 30mg (Length,& dosage depending on further research regarding M1T's toxicity)
Weeks 1-10 DN's Pro-tren 150mg/ED (It's non-methylated)
Weeks 1-10 Tren Ace EOD (Mon: 100mg, Wed: 100mg, Fri: 200mg)
Weeks 1-10 Test P EOD (Mon: 225mg, Wed: 225mg, Fri: 300mg)

(AI's on hand if necessary....I don't really get gyno symptoms though c; )

Clomid week 1: (Mon+Tues+Wed+Thurs: 150mg, Fri+Sat+Sun: 100mg)
          week 2: 100mg
          week 3: 50mg
          week 3: 50mg

Plus added to PCT (maybe): Clen+ DN's Pro-ATD

Just though it was intriguing to 2 different kinds of test, & two different 19-nor compounds.

P.S. Might shorten it to 8 weeks.


----------



## Swfl (Mar 14, 2013)

I think no one is responding because of the newness of the PH tren your talking about.  I have no clue to be honest. Is the PH an oral or injectable? it sounds like an oral to me.  
I can tell you Tren A if properly dosed can add serious muscle density and thickness pretty quickly so great for a bulk.  The sides are not the same as with Deca though, so beware. Some handle them, some dont.  I think if your personality is more laid back naturally then your fine, but if you are a more aggressive type look out...

The orals are hard on the liver so you should have a liver support in there from day one also.


----------



## Tre (Mar 14, 2013)

The PH Tren I spoke of is a NON-methylated oral. 
 So stacking Tren ace, and DN's Tren (Still popular in UK) being stacked makes me curious as to how the body would react to two different 19-nor compounds.


----------



## Swfl (Mar 15, 2013)

That's over my head. But it sounds like your just doubling the tren (once that stuff converts) taxing the liver. My question is why? Do you not get enough benefits from standard tren?


----------



## pasamoto (Mar 15, 2013)

I have used tren Dione at 105mg ED. It is comparable to about 25- 35mg tren ace ED. I have no idea why you would stack them unless I am misunderstanding your posts.


----------



## LCSULLA (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree with the person that said personality type. I can be a bit if a dick normally...Tren makes me a much bigger dick. So FYI


----------



## Tre (Mar 15, 2013)

I don't want to stack them together, I want to figure out which is best suitable for Abombs+Test E regarding a full-out bulk.


----------



## tullz (Mar 15, 2013)

injectible tren will be better than an oral.


----------



## Digitalash (Mar 17, 2013)

injectible

there are stronger orals that are methylated but you can't run them long enough anyway, and if that truly converts to trenbolone I think it'll be alot cheaper to get the same end dose of trenbolone just by injecting it. You are pinning anyway so why not. Also you could try tren e since its a long cycle


----------



## Intense (Mar 17, 2013)

Injectable for numerous reasons


----------



## Tre (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm taking alot of time to re-evaluate this, I'm reading over, & over that pinning more tren that test is better, because tren always wins the fight to the receptors. 

 I want to keep new compounds going into my blood periodically to keep up the growth; So I'll probably toss in M1T for the last 4 weeks at 22.5mg ED, which is 4 weeks after I stop the abombs; I'll get my liver values done frequently to see if M1T is an option at the appropriate time window.

 I'm just going to go with this:

Abombs @ 150mg ED for weeks 1-8
Tren E (still have to re-evaluate dosing again because I'm going to end up most likely running it higher than test)
Test E (apply the logic above)
 M1T @ 22.5 mg for weeks 12-16 (Dependent on if my liv values are decent)


 I keep changing the math on everything with all the dosage protocols because of how important the Tren dosing is for everyone else.

 Can anyone briefly chime in on the test & tren dominance thing?

Many thanks.

Cheers


----------



## Tre (Mar 17, 2013)

I have some time to think it over more thoroughly, as I will be fattening my veins in about a week. 

Pumped beyond belief!


----------



## Swfl (Mar 17, 2013)

Tre said:


> I'm taking alot of time to re-evaluate this, I'm reading over, & over that pinning more tren that test is better, because tren always wins the fight to the receptors.
> 
> I want to keep new compounds going into my blood periodically to keep up the growth; So I'll probably toss in M1T for the last 4 weeks at 22.5mg ED, which is 4 weeks after I stop the abombs; I'll get my liver values done frequently to see if M1T is an option at the appropriate time window.
> 
> ...



Only take enough test to replace your own natural production, which will be non existent during that cycle. So between 150-250mg/week depending on the ester. Let the Tren do the work.


----------



## longworthb (Mar 18, 2013)

U would get more responses in the anabolic zone. Not sure why this is here. Got nothing to do with lab work


----------



## longworthb (Mar 18, 2013)

Drol at 150 Ed for 8 weeks? Wow bro. If its good drol there's no point of exceeding 100 and for 4-6 weeks. And if its ur first time with tren run ace so that way if the sides hit u like a train u can drop it and it'll be clear of ur system alot faster. I personally run 75ed ace and 250 ew test. Sweet spot for me and the gains are good and my bf stays nice and low. No need to over complicate things bro more is not always better. I'd run it like this
drol 1-4 100ed
test 1-12 250
tren ace 75 Ed 1-12 or as long as u can stand it
caber .5 e3d
aromasjn 12.5 eod
ull stay nice and dry get good gains and keep bf low


----------



## Tre (Mar 18, 2013)

I already talked to Doc Schwartz about the characteristics of abombs. He said they're frequently prescribed for several times longer than my 8 weeks; It was prescribed that way under a doctor's supervision for people like aids patients who weren't taking any milk thistle, or any other toxicity-voiding precautions; I will be getting my values checked periodically, so if 150mg is too much at one point, I'll drop it down; But the only liver complications I ever had were from PH's.

 I'm not worried about the damage from orals; Not to mention many members on other forums, as well as some powerlifters, ramp drol dosage way up beyond that; not condoning irresponsible AAS dosing protocols, but 150mg is well-within the accepted idealistic spectrum, even at a medical standpoint.

 P.S. I realize I may have picked the wrong forum section, but I was just comparing my topic to the most recent threads posted, & it was of the same general topics. My fault.

Many thanks.

Cheers


----------



## longworthb (Mar 18, 2013)

My opinion is better safe then sorry. But it's just that an opinion. If u wanna run 150 and it doesn't hurt ur liver values too bad more power to ya bro. Myself I'd get some shitty pumps that would be bad enough to keep me from training lol even on taurine potassium and a ton of water


----------



## s2h (Mar 19, 2013)

please get back with us on that 150mg ed drol run for 8 weeks...if you reread the study on the AIDS patients taking that dose 43% had liver values 5 times the baseline..do you know what there baseline was??..


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 19, 2013)

i am currently using both tren ace and oral tren (along with test prop and mast prop)
I added the oral tren to my cycle because a buddy of mine traded me 50 days worh of oral tren at 90mgs/day 
I dont really want to wait until after my cycle and pct to run it alone so i just added it to my cycle.
if you want my opinion on how it stacks with a "cutmix" then check out my log ill probably be giving my input on that subject over the next week as the oral tren begins to kick in.

on a side note, you got some balls running adrol at 150mg for 8 weeks!
I know guys that have seen gains of 20-30lbs in just 30 days with 75mg/day. 
How much are you trying to gain over the 8 weeks?


----------



## moodyman1 (Mar 19, 2013)

abombs @ 150/day 8 weeks seems pretty reckless. Livers aren't the only thing Abombs fuck up. Considering Abombs original primary function was to increase red blood cell production to treat anaemia your RBC and Hematocrit levels will probaly skyrocket which isn't a good thing. You''ll also be carrying a ton of water wich will raise your BP. With that said Anadrol is an awesome drug..just be smart about it.


----------



## Tre (Mar 19, 2013)

sendit08 said:


> i am currently using both tren ace and oral tren (along with test prop and mast prop)
> I added the oral tren to my cycle because a buddy of mine traded me 50 days worh of oral tren at 90mgs/day
> I dont really want to wait until after my cycle and pct to run it alone so i just added it to my cycle.
> if you want my opinion on how it stacks with a "cutmix" then check out my log ill probably be giving my input on that subject over the next week as the oral tren begins to kick in.
> ...



Yea I'll follow your log dude; because I'm interested in DN's 'Tren-Dione' (PH that converts to tren..aka oral tren ..technically...although I don't think it's methylated),
so I'm curious as to whether I should toss it in the last 4 weeks.

As for the drol, I'm probably going to just play around with the dosage until week 3 just to see how it works with me;

I've ran some blue hearts before at a pretty high dose, and with all the water, cranberry juice, & cleansing herb-type-pills, my liver values barely twitched.

My run is going to be 16 weeks, drol is just for the first half; 
But seeing as how my body reacted well to the last 19-nor I had, around 30 Ibs of mass I expect to gain TBH;
Deca gave me 17 Ibs in less than 4 weeks when I was sick AF!; 

With that being said, I'm going to try to force-feed myself to my idealistic goal.

Many thanks

cheers


----------



## Tre (Mar 20, 2013)

I have OCD when it comes to using everything up evenly; So how does this look?:

Test E @ 500mg EW: Weeks 1-12
         -@ 1000mg EW: Weeks 13-16

Tren E @ 400mg EW: Weeks 1-3
          -@ 600mg EW: Weeks 4-8
          -@ 800mg EW: Weeks 9-12

Drol @ 100-150mg ED: Weeks 1-8

M1T @ 22.5-30mg ED: Weeks 12-16;
 (Dependent on my liver values; I will be running liver supps+Other cleansers of which will be administered weeks 9-12)

HCG @ 1500 iu EOD (MON/WED/FRI): Weeks 1-16 or 1-18:
 (If I snatch me some legit hcg-sodapop that is... )

Clomi:
 -Week 1Mon/Tues/Wed/Thurs: 300mg)+(Fri/Sat/Sun: 100mg)
 -@ 100mg: Week 2
 - Week 3: (Mon/Tues/Wed/Thurs/Fri: 100mg)+(Sat/Sun: 50mg)
 -@ 50mg: Week 4
 -@ 50mg: Week 5
 -@ 50mg: Week 6

As for ^ I will go to whatever vision center I have closest to me; I think I need near-sited Impairment glasses anyway.. 


  I'm really liking the way this looks; Unorthodox? Maybe...;
  but someone at some point in time found each method to their own madness themselves through an experimentation of some sort!


   But please, give your opinion with a bit of scientific reference please, I want to know _why you agree/disagree with my dosage protocal._


  Many thanks

 Cheers


----------



## SFW (Mar 20, 2013)

Tre said:


> I have OCD when it comes to using everything up evenly; So how does this look?:
> 
> Test E @ 500mg EW: Weeks 1-12
> -@ 1000mg EW: Weeks 13-16
> ...



shut up. negged


----------



## Swfl (Mar 20, 2013)

I'd say drop the test to 250-300 tun tren around 350-500 stay on longer then use the remaining Test to cruise till your next blast and hold that PCT till your done


----------



## Tre (Mar 20, 2013)

...lol oh.


----------



## LCSULLA (Mar 20, 2013)

I just stumbled upon that dowsing protocol: high tren and low test. I have been hearing rave reviews of it. They said the tren sides are minimal...true?


----------



## Swfl (Mar 20, 2013)

LCSULLA said:


> I just stumbled upon that dowsing protocol: high tren and low test. I have been hearing rave reviews of it. They said the tren sides are minimal...true?



Its great imo


----------



## muscleicon (Mar 20, 2013)

1. If its your first run of inj tren I would suggest tren ace so you can see how you react mentally and physically. 2. Not sure why you're increasing test and tren dosages for the last few weeks. You only increase one compound if you are dropping another in the cycle. Test and tren ace would prob best serve you at a steady dose unless you're frontloading. 3. Consider running tren ace higher than test and run test at maint. level. 4. Im not sold on the 8 weeks on oral, from all my studies and reading 4 weeks was the max. Just my $0.02


----------



## Tre (Mar 20, 2013)

Many thanks to the helpful members; btw I can't do Ace now, cause my E is on it's way through mail-land already...

   But yea, the wacky Tren dosage is inspired by people telling me to ramp up dosage around week 8 due to a 'gradual loss of potential gains'. 

But I'm guessing 600mg with lower T will be my sweet spot; we'll see.

 My test is up that high for the last 4 weeks because tren ends week 12;
     Still thinking of different orals to maybe toss in the last 6 or 4 weeks.

  Anyway, I've ranted about my runs too much regarding hypothetical scenarios, question on additional compounds...etc; 
I'll just pin it the day the eagle lands, & let you all know my progress periodically. 

 Many thanks


----------



## jay_steel (Mar 21, 2013)

tren hex is the only thing i am going run in the future... as for tren cycles


----------

